# The Lying Game



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is anybody watching this show? It is based on a book series written by the same lady who wrote Pretty Little Liars so I guess it is no shock that I like it!

  	I am also happy to see the guy who plays Ethan again. He was in 90210 last year and was quite nice to look at so to see him again is great! This time he isn't putting on a silly accent either!

  	Has anybody read this book series too? I am thinking of getting the first one for my e reader


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh yes.  I watch PLL too and love it so I started watching the Lying Game too.  Pretty good so far, although I find that the plot is starting out a little bit slow.  For some reason I feel like Sutton has a secret agenda that has yet to be revealed...I guess I'll have to stay tuned =).


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah it is a little slow but I think it is because there are so many characters that are being introduced. Also this sounds weird but I feel like the girl who plays the twins is much better at acting as Emma being Sutton and kinda sucky at playing Sutton!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this show, this has became an instant favourite. I got hooked so easily. I was disappointed they revealed nothing in the mid season finale, but still never fails me to interest.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

nightingails said:


> I love this show, this has became an instant favourite. I got hooked so easily. I was disappointed they revealed nothing in the mid season finale, but still never fails me to interest.



 	i still need to watch episode 10! i have it on my computer but haven;t had time to watch it! it's gotten so good!!


----------

